
One Lean Startup Experiment per Week by TriKro - TristanKromer
https://grasshopperherder.com/one-lean-startup-experiment-per-week/
======
paulsutter
This would be a lot more interesting if the author discussed what he learned
from customers, rather than going on about avoiding empty metrics in an
article focused on an empty metric.

